# First time cat owner!



## MzWiz0915 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi catforum members!

My name is Christine and I just filled out an application to adopt a 6 month old cat from my local animal shelter today. My fiance is truely a cat person, he has always had cats all his life except for the past few years. We just got the okay from our landloard so we decided to adopt a cat 

The cat we applied to adopt is a 6 month old female with medium length tortoiseshell colored fur. She's very frisky and affectionate and Matt really took a liking to her right away.

I'm very excited to be getting our first cat, and I thought since I'm new to cat ownership I would join the forum so I can learn and read about others experiences with cats 

I uploaded the pictures from the animal shelter for anyone who's curious about her


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Christine!

She's beautiful, good luck!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm a first time cat owner too. I was hesitant at first, but I've had Milky for 5 months now and there's not a moment that I don't miss him when I'm not home. He brings so much laughter and happiness to our home. Don't know what we would do if he were ever to leave us! Hope you have fun with your little one. Please share more photos with us later so we can watch her growing up!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

*Welcome Christine!*

I'm new too! This is a great forum. And the info to help you raise your new baby kitty is here. She is a beautiful kitten. You're going to love being a "mommy." What will her name be?

Lucy


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Our cat, Alice looks _very_ much like your new kitty. Congrats!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in your position in 2005 . . . never had a cat, never wanted one, but because my husband had been a cat guy all his life, I got to the point where I was willing to give it a try. I believed his now-famous line, "When it comes to the amount of work, taking care of cats is only one step up from taking care of houseplants." Yeah, r-i-g-h-t.

It took about 1 day of having Rookie, our first precious girl (RIP), to become a certified crazy cat lady.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome from another Tortie owner! Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome! congratulations to adoption.
I lived in the house before, my parents had a cat but it had to stay outside and my mother took care of it. So this does not count for me 
Now, as a cat owner, my kitty is allowed to be inside and I am taking care of it and absolutelly love it!


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Tortie owners unite!  Lovely girl and welcome to CF


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I am new here too. My cat is a "little old man" though, and has been cherished since the day he found us. I read a quote recently, it stated that "dogs have owners, and cats have "staff". We have a dog too, I have to laugh, it is so true! Enjoy your new tortie. -Donna


----------



## MzWiz0915 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! We're still waiting to hear back from the shelter about whether or not we're approved to be her new parents. I tried to stop by the shelter today and visit her but the shelter wasn't open. 

I'm so antsy to get new about her!

I will definitely post an update about her when I learn more


----------

